# Townsville Brewing Co



## bindi (12/3/09)

Going to be in Townsville for a few day at the end of the month and found this on the web Townsville Brewing Co. did a search here on a review and found zip.
Apart from this place [and it's looking good] where else in t'ville can you get a good beer?


Edit: Annand-Ale Kolsch and Belgian Blonde [only 4.7%] look like the first 2 to try.


----------



## Effect (12/3/09)

I found their beers to be quite average...

The place is full of army folk who drink whatever is on tap and will fight anyone that looks at them...

All along the flinders street are pubs - but they are all pretty much the same, same drinks, same music, same wankers.

But the townsville brewing co is probably THE best spot to have a quiet one...just wouldn't hold out for a breathtaking experience

Cheers
Phil


----------



## pint of lager (12/3/09)

Thread cleaned up.

Keep it on topic and the fighting away from the forum.


----------



## TidalPete (12/3/09)

pint of lager said:


> Thread cleaned up.
> 
> Keep it on topic and the fighting away from the forum.



No fighting here POL just truth.

TP


----------



## j1gsaw (12/3/09)

Damn, i always miss the fights <_<


----------



## bradsbrew (12/3/09)

Well the stubbie of the Townsville Bitter that cost about 7 bucks at some silly water front cafe/bar in Townsville was poor for a micro and tasted like a megaswill not a micros beer. Why did I get cut????


----------



## bindi (12/3/09)

TidalPete said:


> No fighting here POL just truth.
> 
> TP




Ha, :angry: Fool.



bradsbrew said:


> Well the stubbie of the Townsville Bitter that cost about 7 bucks at some silly water front cafe/bar in Townsville was poor for a micro and tasted like a megaswill not a micros beer. Why did I get cut????


 

That's sad to hear, was looking forward to a taste test, will do it anyway has to be better than the XXXX in the above signature [my first civie job was at XXXX Milton]. :lol: :lol:


----------



## TidalPete (12/3/09)

> No fighting here POL just truth.





bindi said:


> Ha, :angry: Fool.



If you say so bindi? :lol: 

TP


----------



## daemon (12/3/09)

If they still have it on tap, the Belgian Blonde was quite nice. Nothing too fancy, but the coriander and ginger were very well balanced when I tried it (November last year). The other one I remember being ok was the Red ale, again nothing outstanding but very drinkable. The lagers / pales didn't interest me much, with the others beers they had I can't even remember if I tried them!

I was there for a week and stayed in Palmer st (5 mins away, woo!), there was also a place right across the road that had James Squire on tap so I was happy. Never saw any fighting / trouble at either establishment, the Brewery was nice to sit outside at night.


----------



## berapnopod (12/3/09)

Hey Bindi,
I find TBC's beers to be very well made, but the recipes are bland for my tastes. The Neds Red and Flannigans Stout are pretty damn good though. However, I believe TBC is currently undergoing big rennovations that will last 3 months. Not sure when they started, but 2 weeks ago they were still boarded up, so I wouldn't get my hopes up.

Probably better to just keep going until you hit Cairns. I hear they have an great brewpub up there now.

I would offer you a beer round my place, but I am going to be out of town at the end of the month. Exactly when are you coming?

Berp.


----------



## jayandcath (12/3/09)

Bindi, Well worth a look, BUT, I would give them a call if I was you. I was up there a couple of weeks back and they were closed for renovations.
And as far as the fighting goes, its the same as any other town in North Queensland. If you carry on like a dickhead, odds are you'll get a smack in mouth. But I recon a bloke of your build could handle himself quite nicely.  

Jay


----------



## J Grimmer (12/11/10)

Last night i dropped into the TBC, and was quite surprised, their seemed to e some mied reviews, we tried half the selection there and the sand out was the Golden Ale and Red Ned. Not a bad meal either and good atmostphere.

J


----------

